# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge bloeddruk:een sluimerend gevaar - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoge bloeddruk,een aandoening waar ongeveer 1 op 3 mensen aan lijdt,is waarschijnlijk de gevaarlijkste ziekte die er is. Waarom???? 

Omdat hoge bloeddruk geen symptomen heeft. Je kan namelijk zelf niet nagaan of je bloeddruk te hoog is. De enige manier om je bloeddruk te controleren is om naar je dokter te gaan of thuis zelf via een bloeddrukmeter je waardes controleren.

En dit doe je maar best regelmatig

Want een ongecontroleerde bloeddruk kan tot een beroerte, hartaanval of nierfalen leiden. Dus je bloeddruk regelmatig (laten) testen is de enige manier om na te gaan of je bloeddruk te hoog is.

Hoge bloeddruk of hypertensie betekent dat de druk in je aderen te hoog is. Je aderen transporteren bloed naar je hele lichaam, van het grootste orgaan tot het kleinste haarvat. 

Een normale bloeddruk ligt rond 120/80. Een bloeddruk boven 140/90 wordt bestempeld als hoge bloeddruk. 

Het eerste cijfer is je systolische bloeddruk. Dit cijfer geeft de druk in je aderen aan wanneer je hart samentrekt en bloed doorheen je lichaam stuwt. Het tweede cijfer is je diastolische bloeddruk. Dit cijfer geeft de druk in de aderen aan wanneer je hart zich ontspant.

Zowel een verhoogde systolische als diastolische druk verhoogt het risico op hartaandoeningen,beroertes,hartaanval,nierziektes, verharden van de aderen (atherosclerosis genaamd),schade aan ogen en je hersenen, enz


Veel mensen denken dat een te hoge bloeddruk wordt veroorzaakt door teveel zout te eten. Maar dit is enkel het geval bij mensen die gevoelig zijn aan zout (ongeveer 10% van alle mensen met te hoge bloeddruk) 

De oorzaak bij de overige 90% kunnen verschillend zijn:
-Uitdroging: wanneer je lichaam over te weinig vocht beschikt, stijgt je bloeddruk. Drink daarom dagelijks minstens 1,5 liter zuiver water. Indien je veel alcohol of koffie drinkt, moet je nog meer water drinken. 
-Stress: in tijden van stress verhoogt je bloeddruk. Je lichaam verkeert dan in een opperste waakzaamheid en alle organen en spieren vragen meer zuurstof. Het bloed transporteert deze zuurstof, dus het moet sneller circuleren om alle lichaamsdelen van zuurstof te voorzien. 
-Gebrek aan mineralen: mensen die een gebrek hebben aan magnesium en calcium,vertonen een hoge bloeddruk. Daarom is het raadzaam om een goed supplement te nemen indien je een gebrek aan deze stoffen hebt. 

Hoge bloeddruk is een sluimerende ziekte,waar je niets van merkt (omdat er geen symptomen zijn) maar die enorm hard kan uithalen. Laat daarom je bloeddruk minstens tweemaal per jaar testen of koop een zelftester voor thuis! 


(bron: Gezondheidsweb)

----------


## chicka1958

Okee Agnes ik heb je stukje gelezen, maar ik heb een vraagje. Heb net mijn bloeddruk gemeten die is nu 162/118, vaak komt hij nog hoger uit. Ik word elke week in het zh waar ik kom gecontroleerd erop, de bloeddruk dus dit ivm met de opbouw van nieuwe medicatie. Ik ben nu 2x doorgestuurd naar mijn huisarts daar de arts alsmede de pschiater en mijn behandelaarster zich zorgen maken daarover. dit omdat het psch. zh de bloeddruk veel te hoog vind en te riskant. Nu is het volgende het geval en niet gaan lachen. Als ik dus bij de huisarts ben is mijn bloeddruk okee en als ik hem gelijk thuis meet ook. Rara. Nu zul je je misschien afvragen je hebt misschien stress als je naar het zh gaat maar ook thuis in complete rust zonder spanning dus heb ik ook veel van deze pieken. Bv mijn hartslag kan ook ineens naar de 160 gaan zonder inspanning etc, dus en daar bedoel ik mee dat ik gewoon relaxt op de bank zit en geen gedoe aan mijn hoofd ben. Rara hoe kan dit dan allemaal. Ik moet van het pschyg. zh bloeddruk verlagende medicijnen gaan slikken en die krijg ik niet echt dubbel jaja ik weet het omdat hij bij de huisarts steeds goed is. De bloeddruk word nu door het zh zo,n 8 a 9 weken elke week nagekeken en thuis moet ik het ook elke dag doen, nu jij meis haha, met een groet en een knuf Bijlage 35

----------


## Enrique60

> Okee Agnes ik heb je stukje gelezen, maar ik heb een vraagje. Heb net mijn bloeddruk gemeten die is nu 162/118, vaak komt hij nog hoger uit. Ik word elke week in het zh waar ik kom gecontroleerd erop, de bloeddruk dus dit ivm met de opbouw van nieuwe medicatie. Ik ben nu 2x doorgestuurd naar mijn huisarts daar de arts alsmede de pschiater en mijn behandelaarster zich zorgen maken daarover. dit omdat het psch. zh de bloeddruk veel te hoog vind en te riskant. Nu is het volgende het geval en niet gaan lachen. Als ik dus bij de huisarts ben is mijn bloeddruk okee en als ik hem gelijk thuis meet ook. Rara. Nu zul je je misschien afvragen je hebt misschien stress als je naar het zh gaat maar ook thuis in complete rust zonder spanning dus heb ik ook veel van deze pieken. Bv mijn hartslag kan ook ineens naar de 160 gaan zonder inspanning etc, dus en daar bedoel ik mee dat ik gewoon relaxt op de bank zit en geen gedoe aan mijn hoofd ben. Rara hoe kan dit dan allemaal. Ik moet van het pschyg. zh bloeddruk verlagende medicijnen gaan slikken en die krijg ik niet echt dubbel jaja ik weet het omdat hij bij de huisarts steeds goed is. De bloeddruk word nu door het zh zo,n 8 a 9 weken elke week nagekeken en thuis moet ik het ook elke dag doen, nu jij meis haha, met een groet en een knuf Bijlage 35


Hallo, ik weet niet of jij suiker vermijdt door in plaats daarvan zoetstof te gebruiken in koffie, thee enz. Dit bleek bij mij de oorzaak te zijn van een veel te hoge bloeddruk. Ik ben gestopt met zoetstof en wonderwel werd mijn bloeddruk weer normaal. Nu ben ik van plan om Stevia als suiker vervanger te gaan gebruiken. Dit is een natuurproduct en is in verschillende vormen te koop. Mijn bloeddruk was 180/120 met behoorlijke schommelingen. Mijn huisarts schreef mij Perindopril voor en mijn bloeddruk zakte naar 140/90, maar nog steeds niet stabiel. Nu ben ik gestopt met Perindopril en mijn bloeddruk is 130/80. Goed he? Dus, als je veel zoetstof gebruikt. dan zou ik daar maar snel mee stoppen, als dat niet zo is dan weet ik het ook niet, maar ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.
Verder is het raadzaam om elke dag een stevige wandeling te maken van 45 minuten. Hartslag meter om en lopen met hartslag 125/min. Hiermee verbrandt je overtollig vet. Misschien heb je een hond, dat maakt het iets aangenamer. Je kunt ook de hond van de buren ofzo meenemen bijvoorbeeld.

----------

